# 2005 Keystone Outback 25Rss Travel Trailer For Sale



## gwd64 (Aug 9, 2005)

*Original Owner, must sale want to buy something just for the us, no longer need the bunkbeds. 
Currently kept at a campground in Felton California. $10,300 OBO*

*Contact Carrie at [email protected]*


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I've got a buddy in the market. I'll let him know.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> I've got a buddy in the market. I'll let him know.


Oh come on...we all know you have no buddies. You can't fool us.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I've got a neighbor that's in the market I'll let him know. He was looking at used trailers over the weekend and I don't know if he bought one or not.


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Wish I was closer.

Kelly


----------



## matthoghaug (Feb 28, 2006)

Camping Family From MI said:


> Wish I was closer.
> 
> Kelly


camping family from MI i live in minnesota and have been thinking of selling my 25rss i am looking to go back to a pop-up let me know if you are interested 2006 25rss and equal-i-zer hitch asking 14500 possible trade [email protected]


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

mattoghaug,

Thank you. I have budgeted around $10,000, so your Outback is a little too high for me. Good Luck with your sale though.

Kelly


----------

